# testimonials on website ?



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Are testimonials "written" by "clients" on your website really invaluable?

I've been torn.

It's not like they are a valid cross section of ALL the work a contractor has done. Obviously only the good ones or even the REALLY good ones are going to be included, and I am sure many website reviews have been fabricated by the website creator, just like the use of stock photos. 

But then I think, "Damn, that was nice of them to say, I should post that"

But being a hard core suspicious skeptic and cynic, I would never believe the reviews I see, as a matter of fact, I'm the type who would think they were falsified and these glowing testimonials would count against the contractor.

Has anyone had feedback (negative or positive) about website testimonials?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

daArch said:


> Are testimonials "written" by "clients" on your website really invaluable?
> 
> I've been torn.
> 
> ...


I'm like you bill, I don't really trust any of them that are on the actual owners site. But then there are a few that do stand out and seem pretty real. I guess it all depends on the review.

When I see, "Joe blow painting did a great job on our house. He finished on time and under budget" I know it's fake and stupid.

But then when they talk about some unique details about their house or something like that , then it sounds pretty good. 

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't like it either. My old site had a submit a review, it showed name, time and date submitted eith s gravitar image. I'm going to incorporate that in my new site shortly. 

I got one via email recently and posted it on my facebook with a screen shot of it to make it real as possible
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...489005646826&source=46&__user=100006341912489


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Just as reviews can be fake so can testimonials.
What we started doing is have some images of the signed testimonials
uploaded as a slider to the reviews page like this. 

That binder of the originals is available by the salesperson to everyone,
phone numbers available as needed.

I am not sure you can do any more than a signed hand written one with phone number available but hardly anybody asks.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We wouldn't rather hear about ourselves on Angies List would we? 

I know Steve Burnet got run right out of these halls, but he did video testimonials where the customer spoke. That seems real.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Another point is, if there is an unhappy customer, why would you put their comments up on your website anyway? 
Or at least you would after you have addressed their complaints.
If a potential customer wants to investigate you way more than: 
- checking credentials, 
- checking 2-3 references,
- calling 2-3 phone numbers 
- maybe even seeing some of your work
- and these days following you on social media for a while
...there might be something wrong with them and they have trust issues.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

When we were looking at our place to rent. We wrote down 3 references. One being my mom. The land lady says well your mom isn't going to say anything bad about you... 
I looked at her and said.. Why would I write anyone down who would. References are just for confidence boosters as no one is going to put a bad reference down. 

And. Now a days if you do give a bad reference and not careful about what or how you say it, you can get sued. 

You could always have someone who had trouble with you at first write about it following how you dealt with the problem and made them happy in the end.. But then again even though that would be honest it could lead to doubt in that persons mind. 

I personally think if you are an honest person only Posting honest testimonials while running an honest company you won't have to worry about the thought of people thinking they are fake as you know they are real and being truly genuine shows right of the bat when you meet the person.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

The problem with signed testimonials is that many folks are afraid of their names being on the internet, let alone phone numbers.

I already have a difficult time finding folks who what to be called by strangers for references - most of my clientèle are protective of their privacy. 

heck we all know what can happen when a name and a phone number is on the net. 

but as I said, I'm torn. and would really like to know if anyone has gotten direct feedback about the testimonials from a new potential customer.



"OH I loved those testimonials. gave me confidence I was hiring the right person"

"Who wrote those reviews? YOU? Sounded bogus"

"Reviews? didn't see them. Wouldn't affect my impressions of you anyway"


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Don't overthink it. Reviews pages are one of the most critical and most often read pages on your site. If they are legit, then so are you. Who cares whether someone is going to ponder if they are real or not? Most people are not as cynical and will take them at face value. 

If you want to go the extra mile, get video testimonials. Even that can be circumvented. for $5 apiece I can get fake video testimonials made on a website that features low cost gigs.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

I have testimonials in a transition box on my homepage. I've actually had a couple first time clients comment that they loved reading them and that it gave them the confidence to give us a call. 

We are fairly rural and service many little surrounding towns. I tried to use a testimonial from each of the larger towns. I agree that adding the testimonials phone number may be a bit intrusive. To keep them from worrying about their info being online I abbreviate either their first or last name with an initial. 

Example :
"they did a great job, blah blah blah"
J. Doe - Savannah Mo

I also made sure I had a good mix of HO's, property managers, commercial accounts, etc. I personally think testimonials look great on a site.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

MIZZOU said:


> I've actually had a couple first time clients comment that they loved reading them and that it gave them the confidence to give us a call.


that's what I'm looking for, thank you.

I'm beginning to warm towards the idea, but I do still have this sense of modesty (it's a New England thing), but then what is a web site but a place to brag to the world that you are the greatest ?

I was just going through my "Thanks" folder, and this one caught my eye. I swear if I put this in, people would think *I* was embellishing. But the lady did hit upon a couple of things that I pride myself with, punctuality and attention to detail.



> Dear Bill,
> Thank you so much for the super job you did on both rooms. Your workmanship, punctuality, and attention to detail are greatly appreciated. Thanks also for the extra work you put into the wall preparation. You are a true professional and it was easy having you around.
> Saturday morning the molding and window trim were completed. The rooms look lovely; we are pleased!
> Please don't hesitate to use my name for a recommendation. If any of my friends need a wallpaperer, your name is the only one I'd use.


Yah, I gotta show the world ones like THAT.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

This needs to be on your website Bill. It's an excellent example of the type of service and professionalism potential clients can expect to receive. 

I've had such good luck with the testimonials on the site that I've considered adding some to our FB posts. I'll typically post a couple before and after pics, but I'm thinking of also adding a screen shot of a typed testimonial. Anyone else do this? Good idea to try?


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

A few of the testimonials I use are from local real estate agents. It doesn't say that on the reviews (one does, actually) but I figure anyone in the industry would recognize their names which should give me some small validation. 

I've had a hard time getting people to give me testimonials/recommendations/reviews. Not because they aren't happy, but just because they are busy. I know if the role was reversed it would take me a long time to get someone a letter. 

Next year I'm going to try something different and on the day I finish the job offer to take $25 off of the final bill if they give me a hand written recommendation letter with the final payment.

I'm going to purchase a collection of stationary paper and let them choose what pattern they want to write it on. Then, after I have a nice sampling of them I want to get them scanned and printed in an 8x8 photo book that I can let homeowners look through while I am measuring out a job.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Hines Painting said:


> A few of the testimonials I use are from local real estate agents. It doesn't say that on the reviews (one does, actually) but I figure anyone in the industry would recognize their names which should give me some small validation.
> 
> I've had a hard time getting people to give me testimonials/recommendations/reviews. Not because they aren't happy, but just because they are busy. I know if the role was reversed it would take me a long time to get someone a letter.
> 
> ...


Use a completion form. In it there should be a rating space with check marks,
A space for signature, name and date and of course space for comments.
A customer MUST fill the completion form for the warranty to have an effect.
It is never a problem for us and we have hundreds of signed testimonials as a result.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

I've had customers mention to me time and time again that they were quite impressed with the testimonials posted on my website ! As a precaution I don't list customers full names . You can't be too careful in this day of identity theft ! All the customers who post testimonials also agree to be references as well so people know that my testimonials are 100% legitimate . 

Link to my testimonial page ... http://valentiandsonspainting.com/index.php?page=testimonials.php


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Bobbo said:


> I've had customers mention to me time and time again that they were quite impressed with the testimonials posted on my website ! As a precaution I don't list customers full names . You can't be too careful in this day of identity theft ! All the customers who post testimonials also agree to be references as well so people know that my testimonials are 100% legitimate . Link to my testimonial page ... http://valentiandsonspainting.com/index.php?page=testimonials.php


 I like the idea,that you put the actual job picture along with testimonial/review. I might steal the idea


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Bobbo said:


> You can't be too careful in this day of identity theft ! http://valentiandsonspainting.com/index.php?page=testimonials.php


The irony is..... ironic.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

South-FL-Painter said:


> I like the idea,that you put the actual job picture along with testimonial/review. I might steal the idea


It's like putting a face to a name . It helps the future customers see what others were raving about . Go ahead steal away ! Lord knows none of us are angels here ! :whistling2:


----------



## upandown (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm thinking to create section for testimonials on my site, its good image of the company,i bet every one is listing only positive feedback, to make sure client can trust you.

Painters and Decorators in Chelsea | Painters and Decorators Fulham


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

*Reviews etc*

Reviews and testimonials are a fact for service industries. The use and acceptance of online sources is different from city to city. Angie's List, Houzz, Google Places, and Yelp all have different footprints by geography; this is my analysis by evaluating my numbers and a dozen other painting contractors who track those metrics (lead source to track ROI usually by CRM such as salesforce).

These internet properties are critical to local rank in addition. I notice some contractors use these web property URLs instead of their FB page; 

In my market Yelp is very powerful and many companies yelp pages outrank their own web presence in SERP for the most common keyword searches ie house painting, house painters.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> We wouldn't rather hear about ourselves on Angies List would we?
> 
> I know Steve Burnet got run right out of these halls, but he did video testimonials where the customer spoke. That seems real.


Steve Burnet got run out of Paint Talk?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Seattlepainting said:


> Steve Burnet got run out of Paint Talk?



It was an epic train wreck of a thread that ultimately disappeared completely.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> It was an epic train wreck of a thread that ultimately disappeared completely.


A shame too, Steve has a lot to offer.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> A shame too, Steve has a lot to offer.


For sure. 

Its a painttalk thing. Nitpick the messenger instead of considering the message. 

If memory serves, there was a peanut gallery of safety advocates in the thread who were disturbed that Steve was talking to his phone, which was mounted on his dashboard, while driving. 

Plus, he linked to original content, which is considered bad form here in the halls of pt. 

Fortunately, Steve continues to be visible and share info around the rest of the internet.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yup, thin skinned people rarely last long here. Some are lambasted for being such, others are martyred


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> Yup, thin skinned people rarely last long here. Some are lambasted for being such, others are martyred


Very true, Bill. While Steve is a successful paint contractor who likes to help others, he is probably not pt material.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm going to start hanging out with the smart kids. PT's like the smoking pit at a public high school, where all the future painters and contractors hang out to get one last toke of a joint or cig before heading to class, where they sit in the back giggling and tossing paper balls at the good kids.

They did always make me laugh though!.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

CApainter said:


> I'm going to start hanging out with the smart kids. PT's like the smoking pit at a public high school, where all the future painters and contractors hang out to get one last toke of a joint or cig before heading to class, where they sit in the back giggling and tossing paper balls at the good kids.
> 
> They did always make me laugh though!.


For some reason, I too gravitated towards those who did not take themselves too seriously. And somehow they still got through learning more than the "good" kids.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm sure more people here at PT appreciate what Steve Burnett, and others like Rich Littlefield, have to offer as far as business is concerned. I know I do. 

Maybe those guys have a larger audience somewhere else in the internet, but I still believe Paint Talk has a significant number of members from the painting industry that would also be interested in what they have to offer. It would be a shame if they didn't appear here because members have a tendency to be suspicious of someone's motives, and find it easy to toss out sometimes juvenile jabs from the comfort of their homes.

This is where a PT blog zone would provide a sort quiet library if you will, where members, who want a break from the bravado banter, could actually learn something. The BZ doesn't seem to be as active as a blog zone would be.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

John,

If I remember correctly, Steve was not ribbed nor even disrespected for what he had to say. As I recall, his vid showed him driving along appearing to be exceptionally distracted by performing his video. I think with the new awareness at how distracted driving can be deadly, folks were pointing that he represented a bad example.

Kinda like if a really talented and savvy trades-person/businessman was giving top notch advice with a beer in his hand while on a jobsite. 

And then all messages were lost as the community focused (pro and con) on the distracted driving aspect of the vids.

at least that's what I remember. Your mileage may differ.

But you are right when alluding to some self appointed industry leaders that drive people away from PT by verbal bullying. I happen to think even the hacks and the wannabes by having a new and fresh perspective can toss out a jewel that us "seasons pros" are too myopic to see. 

The PT membership has dwindled because of slings and barbs dispensed by those who have decreed they will decide who is worthy to walk these hallowed halls.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

.....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

For those who have no idea what is being discussed here, the original thread is here:

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/pdcas-rollin-steve-series-23598/


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

vermontpainter said:



> For those who have no idea what is being discussed here, the original thread is here: http://www.painttalk.com/f2/pdcas-rollin-steve-series-23598/


LOL
I smear paimt on stuff. at this point I'm pretty darn proficient at it. I work for comtractors. They sell and manage. I smear the paint on. 
Steve(first time I ever saw him) sells and manages. no doubt. That's what he does. He couldn't paint a doghouse in a half a day. No doubt. He is not a painter.
If I were a paint contractor and was a hands on, smearing the paint on stuff that I sold and managed (owner/operator type) I'd like to think I'd at least listen to this Steve guy and be open to pick up some of the sales psychology he's giving away. It couldn't hurt. and it might just make me some money somewhere.

Long end short. Like WTF was that all about? just my 2 cents and without any dog in the race it looks to me like the hands on owner/operators that smear paint on looked for and found a reason to dismiss the salesman wearing slacks, that can't and don't paint cause that's what they wanted to do.

distracted Drivimg? Seriously? LOL


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

speaking about distractions,LOVE the way this thread was distracted away from my OP to this subject. And to think THAT was covered in the Burnett thread too.

Where is the master when you need him ?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Bill, as long as your thread provokes thought and a good discussion, it still makes a relevant point, regardless of where it generated from. 
So thanks!

As to your point about the driving and video blogging, Bennet is not representing the DOT (Dpt. of Trans) or mothers against video blogging while driving. Otherwise known as (MAVBWD).


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

John,

You know MY stance about thread derailment :whistling2: We all do it. Not that there's anything wrong with that . and until there is a rule about thread derailment, I will do nothing to prevent it - let alone pick and choose when I protest it simply because I disagree with the opinions being offered. 

But to get back to that dead horse that been unearthed to be beat some more, if you carefully re-read the thread, I think you will see that no one is accusing Steve Barnett of representing any action group. He was given due credit by all for providing some great ideas. The point that I and many others supported was that his message was being distracted from by his scary driving habits. 

I explained why it struck a nerve with me. I was out of work for four months due to a distracted driver. I cringe now when I see people endangering the safety of others by their inattention while driving .


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

> e) Paint Talk forums are for the discussion of the contracting trades and related topics. While the administrators and moderators of Paint Talk will attempt to keep all off-topic messages off this forum, it is impossible for us to review all messages. All messages express the views of the author, and the owners, administrators, and moderators of Paint Talk will not be held responsible for the content of any message.



Ban em all.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Wish that wouldn't have ran off SB, seemed like a good PT resource. Rolling with Steve still on PDCA?


----------

